
GMs Cruise Is Replacing Drivers with Riders – Warning - ZguideZ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3E7p4S_1m4
======
rdtwo
Honestly I don’t really understand why they didn’t opt for either 6 seats or a
smaller 4 seat. Without a table in the middle staring at the other drivers
with a large air gap in between is just strange and wierd

------
iamyohann23
I wonder how house prices will be affected with self driving cars on the road?

------
ZguideZ
This is the first step before eliminating personal vehicles.

